# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Πατατα βραστη, απλα και γρηγορα.

## DeVito

Παιρνουμε 2-3 πατατες (ακαθαριστες) ή οσες θελουμε να φαμε τελως παντων   :01. Razz:  
Τις πλαινουμε καλα καλα με νερο βρυσης.
Παιρνουμε ενα μαχαιρακι και το χωνουμε καμια δεκαρια φορες στη πατατα..
Μετα παιρνουμε ενα πιατο μεσαιου βαθους, βαζουμε τις πατατες μεσα και λιγο νερακι.. 

Βαζουμε το πιατο με τις πατατες στο μικροκυματων για 10-12 λεπτα..

Ετοιμες για σερβιρισμα, καθαριζονται ευκολα    :01. Smile:  

Εγω προσωπικα συνδιαζω τις βραστες πατατες με τονο και λιγο κρεμυδακι, εχουν ωραια γευση   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Μπάκας

Ωραίος!! Microwaved πατάτα? Θα το δοκιμάσω!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tezaman

καλή φάση, μήπως δεν κάνει καλό το πολύ μικροκύμα όμως?  :01. Fear:

----------


## DeVito

Μπα, κανενα προβλημα   :01. ROFL:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Παιρνουμε 2-3 πατατες (ακαθαριστες) ή οσες θελουμε να φαμε τελως παντων   
> Τις πλαινουμε καλα καλα με νερο βρυσης.
> Παιρνουμε ενα μαχαιρακι και το χωνουμε καμια δεκαρια φορες στη πατατα..
> Μετα παιρνουμε ενα πιατο μεσαιου βαθους, βαζουμε τις πατατες μεσα και λιγο νερακι.. 
> 
> Βαζουμε το πιατο με τις πατατες στο μικροκυματων για 10-12 λεπτα..
> 
> Ετοιμες για σερβιρισμα, καθαριζονται ευκολα    
> 
> Εγω προσωπικα συνδιαζω τις βραστες πατατες με τονο και λιγο κρεμυδακι, εχουν ωραια γευση


πολύ καλό,  :03. Clap: 

θα το δοκιμάσω γιατί έτσι γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα!

----------


## ελμερ

εισαι θεος......μου λυσες ενα προβλημα (ειμαι ακαματης οπως εχω ξαναπει.... :01. Smile:   :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Gaspari

> καλή φάση, μήπως δεν κάνει καλό το πολύ μικροκύμα όμως?


Πάνω σε τι να μην κάνει καλό;

----------


## exkaliber

εγω τις κανω ως εξης:

βαζω το νερο να βραζει με λιγο αλατι
μολις κοχλασει ριχνω βουτηρο και ανακατευω για να διαλυθει

επειτα ριχνω τις πατατες καθαρισμενες,σε μιση ωρα ειναι ετοιμες

----------


## Goofonly

βούτυρο? γιατί?

----------


## Tasos Green

> βούτυρο? γιατί?


γιατι ειναι exkaliber γιαυτο...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Πάνω σε τι να μην κάνει καλό;


λόγω ραδιενέργειας που κάνει ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων.

----------


## Tasos Green

> λόγω ραδιενέργειας που κάνει ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων.


Η ενέργεια των μικροκυμάτων δεν είναι ραδιενεργή.

 Έτσι δεν υπάρχει κανένας κίνδυνος έκθεσης σε ραδιενέργεια από την συσκευή  ή από το φαγητό που ετοιμάσθηκε στην συσκευή.

----------


## Qlim4X

εναλακτικη μεθοδος οχι τοσο γρηγορη να τις χοντροκοψετε να τις βαλετε σε μεγαλο πιατο απλομενες για 10-12 λεπτα και γινοντε σαν τιγανιτες

----------


## ggeorge

σε τι ενταση-δυναμη βαζουμε τον φουρνο; Γιατι αλλο 10-12 λεπτα στο ξεπαγωμα ή στο πολυ ελαφρυ και αλλο στο φουλ...
Να υποθεσω κατι ενδιαμεσο;

----------


## exkaliber

> βούτυρο? γιατί?


για γευση :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lila_1

Βασικά οι πατάτες στο micro δεν είναι βραστές, ψητές είναι



> σε τι ενταση-δυναμη βαζουμε τον φουρνο; Γιατι αλλο 10-12 λεπτα στο ξεπαγωμα ή στο πολυ ελαφρυ και αλλο στο φουλ...
> Να υποθεσω κατι ενδιαμεσο;


Sto  φουλ, αλλιως θα κανει 15 ώρες

----------


## Titanium

> λόγω *ραδιενέργειας* που κάνει ο φούρνος μικροκυμάτων.


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 
Μάλλον ακτινοβολίας θα ήθελες να πεις :01. Mr. Green: ...

----------


## Qlim4X

μολισ το δοκιμασα και ειναι τρομερα βολικο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Qlim4X



----------


## gym

αλεξ θαρρω τις εκανες νιανια...τις αφησες πολυ μαλλον...
πειραματισου με τον χρονο ψησιματος λιγο να το πετυχεις σωστα κ να εχεις ωραιοτερη γευση...just a tip! :08. Toast:

----------

